# The Coven



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Got them all together for a group shot. Tough bunch of hags but I bribed them with a human sacrifice. Still need to rig the hands on the stir stick which will stir. I'd appreciate comments on the one witch wearing the pointed hat. I would really like one to have a hat but the other two are best with just the hoods.


----------



## ironlou (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow great job! I ove the tombstones behind them, great touch!


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

very cool - as far as the hat, I think that one looks very witch like with the hat on, but wen the hat is off, looks more monster/demony.. so if you're going for witches, wear the hat!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I like the hat on. The whole grouping is awsss. Also think your cauldron is great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They look fabulous!

As for the hat, it depends - do you really want to cover her pretty face that way?:googly:


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

That's quite a cadre' of hags! Looking good! I like the witch on the left when she is wearing the hat. It definitely says 'witch' to me. Maybe bend the point over just a bit? It looks like her hat is on Viagra!

Overall I really like the grouping. Can't wait to see it with some lighting!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Awesomeness! I'm a traditionalist, so I like the witch's hat! show us some pix after it's lit.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Perfect the way they are. Really nice!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

ironlou said:


> Wow great job! I ove the tombstones behind them, great touch!


Thanks. They each have a tombstone with a name and method of death. The stones will be spead out through the scene.



silentskream said:


> very cool - as far as the hat, I think that one looks very witch like with the hat on, but wen the hat is off, looks more monster/demony.. so if you're going for witches, wear the hat!


I like the hat on this one too.



Hairazor said:


> I like the hat on. The whole grouping is awsss. Also think your cauldron is great.


Thanks!



RoxyBlue said:


> They look fabulous!
> 
> As for the hat, it depends - do you really want to cover her pretty face that way?:googly:


I do have it pulled down a bit, don't I? I'll tilt it back so her loveliness shows through.



lewlew said:


> That's quite a cadre' of hags! Looking good! I like the witch on the left when she is wearing the hat. It definitely says 'witch' to me. Maybe bend the point over just a bit? It looks like her hat is on Viagra!
> 
> Overall I really like the grouping. Can't wait to see it with some lighting!


Yeah, I'll mess with the position of the hat a bit. I just put them together as I got my last mask and had to see the whole gang. My son is dying to take some night shots so hopefully some evening soon. Mark, you say Viagra like it's a bad thing



Dr. Maniaco said:


> Awesomeness! I'm a traditionalist, so I like the witch's hat! show us some pix after it's lit.


I'm of the traditional set too. Thanks.



Lunatic said:


> Perfect the way they are. Really nice!


Thanks! Appreciate it.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

When you say you're going to do something, you come through. Fantastic job and I am so jealous that you have a trio. They will be a big hit with the tots.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Spider Rider said:


> When you say you're going to do something, you come through. Fantastic job and I am so jealous that you have a trio. They will be a big hit with the tots.


Thanks! The three of them will fit my little space perfectly, and once all the other elements are added it will hopefully turn out pretty cool. I must admit that putting them out today for a couple impromptu pics really got my adrenalin flowing. Absolutely stoked now for the official decorating to start. My son is eager to take some night pics of them soon so I'm going to try to get the stirring witch hands rigged up by next week. Then we can take them out after dark and see what kind of effect we'll have. I'm glad I got the third mask. You know you still have over a month to make that third witch yourself!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The trio looks quite unpleasant. Don't get too close or you may end up in the pot.  As to the hat, I'll vote for her with the hat.


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Love them!! I have to admit that I thought the hat might ruin their originality... but I think it makes her look more menacing.  I also love the book!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Spooky1 said:


> The trio looks quite unpleasant. Don't get too close or you may end up in the pot.  As to the hat, I'll vote for her with the hat.





Anda said:


> Love them!! I have to admit that I thought the hat might ruin their originality... but I think it makes her look more menacing.  I also love the book!


Thanks! I really like the hat on the one as well. It fits her well both in terms of the look and lierally fits her head. The other two masks are large and thicker and the hat doesn't pull down well. I have a couple of other hats but I think I'll leave them as is.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

I love the witches....
I have back story that revolves around a group of witches working together to build a zombie army to take over the area (world)....


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Now those are some uuugly witches!  I like the traditional witches hat too. The symbolism immediately invokes fear. Are they going to be added to your graveyard in the front of the house?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The Halloween Lady said:


> Now those are some uuugly witches!  I like the traditional witches hat too. The symbolism immediately invokes fear. Are they going to be added to your graveyard in the front of the house?


We're changing things up this year and moving the cemetery to the back yard as an exit scene. Patrons will have to walk past it to get out the gate. The front yard is going to be a haunted witches forest theme with the three witches, the tombstones that go with them, a caged skeleton, tree stumps, jack o lanterns and other witch like props (bats, owl, vultures, snakes, rats, etc..) I've been assembling stuff for this scene for months and hope it comes out half as good as I envision it!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Looks like the hat takes the cake, (as they say). I think it really adds to the trio of pretties standing there. It draws attention more to the face than when it's off. I give it :cooleton::cooleton::cooleton::cooleton: four Cool Skeletones!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fantastic looking trio!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW!! All three look great!! I like having the one with the hat as it breaks up the group and adds variety. I agree the other 2 look good with the hoods. I love the one holding the spell book (the fact I have the same mask for my witch might have swayed my thinking!  ) I really like all the details - the creepy cloth, the belt and skull garlands - all great touches.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

So NICE JW....!!
Should look great in dark light.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

jdubbya said:


> We're changing things up this year and moving the cemetery to the back yard as an exit scene. Patrons will have to walk past it to get out the gate. The front yard is going to be a haunted witches forest theme with the three witches, the tombstones that go with them, a caged skeleton, tree stumps, jack o lanterns and other witch like props (bats, owl, vultures, snakes, rats, etc..) I've been assembling stuff for this scene for months and hope it comes out half as good as I envision it!


Oh wow, I am so excited to see the pics!!!


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice I do like the one on the left with the hat as lew said maybe just bend the point over a tad


----------

